# Laptop Running Hot



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I have an older Compac Laptop I bought used almost 3 years ago and have used it daily. For a little while it's been running hot air and slowing down. Is there some way I as a layperson can access the fan to check it out?
What else could it be and would it be worth it to fix or purchase another?
Thanks.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As long as you're happy with the computer, I'd take the case apart and clean the fan. Can you access the CPU temp and the fan speed via the Compaq software? If so you may be able to adjust the fan speed. 

If the air circulates through openings in the bottom, propping the laptop up to allow more air to circulate may help.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Make sure there is nothing blocking the airflow while you're using it. It should be on a flat hard surface. The I'd first spray air in the air holes in the case. If that doesn't do it, take the case off and spray down the computer with canned air -- YouTube videos can show you how to take them apart


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm no computer expert, but I've noticed the fan on my laptop runs the hottest whenever it's downloading numerous Windows updates in the background. Once the updates are downloaded, the fan slows down or turns off completely.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm no computer expert, but I've noticed the fan on my laptop runs the hottest whenever it's downloading numerous Windows updates in the background. Once the updates are downloaded, the fan slows down or turns off completely.


The processor requires the most power generally, and will run whenever there are taxing processes running. Large programs that tax the system, like Photoshop, video, games, and other large programs, will cause the processor to work harder and make the fan work harder.

For the OP, I recommend using a flat surface as has been suggested, and if that doesn't help, purchase a laptop cooling pad. This will help keep the computer cooler. Closing programs that don't need to be open can also help, as well as closing extra tabs on your browser. It's easy to load up a bunch of stuff that takes small bits of your computing power and cause the processor to start heating too fast.

Open your system monitor, however you get to it on Windows, and watch your processor as you go about your activities.

next, install a program to monitor your fan speed. This only tells you how fast the fan is going; you'll be able to hear it.

Check what you're doing and see if you can change your usage behavior.

I once has a laptop where one fan went out. The other fan started working overtime to keep up - make sure, if you have several fans, that they're both operational. Whatever program you download will tell you this.

What exactly do you mean by running hot air?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I should have said blowing hot air out the side. I mainly use this for internet (yes, still have dialup!) and nothing else taxing it. The fan at the underside of the laptop is not moving and right now the computer is hot with no fan blowing. I'm hoping this is just a case maybe of some dirt/hair clogging it? Or could it be the fan is busted?
And I have always used this on a desk - so flat surface.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You mentioned hot air Blowing out the holes. How are the Inlet holes? Have you made sure they are clean, and air getting IN without problem?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> As long as you're happy with the computer, I'd take the case apart and clean the fan.


That's probably what it will take. Dust matting over the heatsink fins can be severe. It's only takes a few years for the problem to get bad. The good news is that it doesn't cost anything if you do it yourself. Here's what a few years of buildup can look like.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Ipe3RBofQ[/ame]


----------

